# Bout ye from Norn Iron! **now with pics**



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

Morrrrning! I thought it was about time I signed up after lurking for a bit.

Great forum, even though it's going to take me a bit of time to find my way around [smiley=baby.gif]

I'm Carolyn, 29 and a bit, from Bangor in Northern Ireland. I've been active on MINI forums since I got my first MINI in Jan 04, and am the organiser of the Irish Job run weekends (we had the 4th one at the beginning of October).

I've currently got a MINI Cooper S Checkmate (my second MINI) with bits and pieces done to it (Aerokit, 18" JCW polished rims, Eibachs, Milltek, and a high standard spec - Harmon Kardon hifi, MFSW, cruise control, heated Recaros...) but with my 30th birthday coming up in March, and having long promised myself "something sporty" (moreso than the S?!) for the big 3-0 for the last few years, the time has come for some TT speccin'.

Current thoughts are:
Mk2
max £20k
sub 20k miles
as young as possible
as many gadgets and toys as possible [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Easy, huh? [smiley=clown.gif]

Are there any problems or issues I should be looking out for?

Looking forward to getting to know you all a bit better, and maybe meeting in the future (are there many Norn Ironers about these parts?)


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

Having just had a look at the Mk2 pics, riochang's is nothing short of stunning, and if money were no object, Ibis White and anthracite wheels would be right at the top of the list!


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

A quick question and a request for some pics please...

I think I've noticed on the occasional TT a different spoiler to the usual retractable one, one which looks quite beefy. Am I mistaken or does such an item exist? And if so, how does it work with the retractable spoiler?

I've got the TT brochure in front of me, and it does suggest there is a spoiler (£200), so are there any pics available? Second request for pics is for the front and side skirts and rear diffuser for the TFSI model...

(I will keep it standard, honest, I'm just errr... interested ?! [smiley=dizzy2.gif] )

Thankee kindly!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum... there are a few members on here with the fixed spoiler, ask redscouse about his!


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks guys 

Off to have a nosey for Redscouse 8)

Spotted this on Autotrader, and it's not a colour I've seen much on the roads - it is petrol blue?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Carolyn,

Thanks for the PM, hope you find what your looking for

Heres mine with the fixed spoiler 










Paul


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome, boys!

And thanks for the info on the spoiler, Paul. If I had the spare cash, I'd be going for 19s, lowered etc etc, but I'll just have to see what the spec is like on whichever TT I'm lucky enough to get, and how much spare dough there is left over for mods (I'll give up the pretence now that it will stay standard, can't seem to help myself )


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

After much searching, I finally found a really clean Feb 2007 TT in Mauritius Blue in Coventry last month. Knowing how quickly these are snapped up, and with me in Northern Ireland, my OH was dispatched to go and give it the once over and take it for a test drive.

Initial reports were that it was really clean, but had slightly more miles than I would have liked (30k), and slightly more than were advertised. I used this to my advantage and got an iPod adapter fitted in the glove box. The day of the test drive, the car looked like this:


















Due to work commitments, and getting a ferry booked, there were a couple of (very long!) weeks until collection day, but that gave me time to order RS4 reps and get them fitted by the dealer. I didn't want to go as big as 19s, and I'm delighted with how the 18s look (and drive).

When I set off from home, the weather was lovely. By the time I'd reached the Midlands, the weather was, quite frankly, crap. So it was out with the old...









And in with the new...









The OH turned up with these as a New Car Present for me, so aside from the wheels, they were the first mod...

















There's a small but quite deep scratch on the plastic beside the number plate, so I took the opportunity to get a gloss black grill (thanks to robokn) and I've painted a set of fog light surrounds in gloss black. Will hopefully get on to getting these fitted at the weekend.

Also got to put my personalised plate back on, and once that's done, that will be it (for the moment...)

I took a few pics at the weekend, but it was nearly too sunny...

































And a pic with a friend's Elderberry (?) 8N


----------



## Nikki.x (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice choice you made there. Its gorgeous


----------



## nylo (Oct 29, 2009)

Thank you, Nikki


----------

